# Prospecting with "The Rock Man".



## Richard36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, it is finally warm and dry enough here to be enjoyable outside, 
and I'm in the mood to go do some further investigation on the Gold and Silver bearing veins & outcrops that I have found.

There are several abandoned Hardrock mines close by that I would like to go investigate as well, and definitely will not do that alone.

If there are others here that would like to keep me company, share in the adventure, and possibly file a claim together on any of the outcrops and/or abandoned mines that prove workable, and start working them, I'm interested.

I have a dredge as well, but seldom use it. 
Most of what I do is "Hardrock Prospecting".

Anyway, the post has been made, and the offer is there.
Those of you who have read my posts know that I know what I am looking for, well as what I am looking at when I see it.

Post a reply if interested.

Sincerely; Rick."The Rock Man".


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 7, 2010)

I am interested Rick.


----------



## Richard36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Platdigger said:


> I am interested Rick.




Cool, I'm interested in going. It's 85f outside right now. I'd say it's warm enough, lol.

Anyway, you interested in checking out a few outcrops, and doing some assays? 
Maybe ship some samples off to a mineral broker that called me on the phone due to an 
earlier post that I made in reference to the need for some place to ship our ore and sell it?

anyway, that is the plan on my end.

I'd post the contact details but I was contacted privately.
Anyway, there is an Ore Broker in Quebec that will buy ores outright.

I need to go check out just how much ore there realy is of the grade that I assayed, 
but it assayed 0.815 per ton Gold, and 2.445 oz per ton Silver on the concentrated sulfides, 
which are in a kaolin matrix, which in itself is a saleable industrial mineral used in the ceramics industry.

Though from what I heard, the Kaolin market is weak due to being flooded from South Africa.

I know of four other larger systems that I haven't assayed as of yet.
I also know of a river close by with a redish variety of Hematite that assays 3 oz. per ton Gold.
I have not walked upstream far enough to discover where it is eroding from. 
I do know this though, it is eroding from within a white Carbonitite/Gabbro hybrid rock outcrop. 

I do lack equipment though.
A dredge is all that I have, no hardrock equipment.

I guess this is sort of a pitch for a crew.
I have the skills to find mineral veins, repeatedly.
As well as assay them for their Gold and Silver content.

I lack a crew and equipment.
I would like to get a crew together, and do something with what I know how to do, 
as well as what I have already found, if they do prove to be workable.

Anyway, what do you think Platdigger?

Sincerely; Rick."The Rock Man".


----------



## rewalston (Jul 7, 2010)

Damn Richard...I would be very interested in joining you but I have one teensy weensy problem. You're in Oregon and ALLLLLL the way over in Ontario, Canada...oh well such is life I guess.


----------



## Richard36 (Jul 7, 2010)

rewalston said:


> Damn Richard...I would be very interested in joining you but I have one teensy weensy problem. You're in Oregon and ALLLLLL the way over in Ontario, Canada...oh well such is life I guess.



To bad.
I would have been happy to of had you as part of a future crew.
The offer stands if you ever make it this way.

Sincerely; Rick."The Rock Man".


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 7, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Richard36 (Jul 8, 2010)

Platdigger said:


> PM sent


 
Reply sent.

Anyone else interested in Doing some prospecting together?

Sincerely; Rick."The Rock Man".


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2010)

i'm interested i've been spending the past weekend in calapooia someone told me about a rock quarry out there and walked away with some nice blue holly and quartz crystal formations and possibly found gold in one of the rocks that i broke up.


----------



## Richard36 (Jul 8, 2010)

Roy said:


> i'm interested i've been spending the past weekend in calapooia someone told me about a rock quarry out there and walked away with some nice blue holly and quartz crystal formations and possibly found gold in one of the rocks that i broke up.


 
It wouldn't have been unrealistic to have found Gold in a rock from the Calapooia.
I have found native Gold in the Calapooia in several spots, and can do it again.

The flood we had here in 1996 washed most of the realy good deposits downstream.
The one that I was working for a hobby back in the early 90's contained some fairly large flakes of gold, 
1/2 by 1/2 inch, and as thick as cereal box cardboard.

All washed away now. (Sigh)  

Between that and the GPAA stripping the placers, 
the pickings have slimmed down, but they haven't got them all.

Any high grade crystal clusters are valuable as well.
Not sure if Joe Cota would buy them, but he might.

Joe is the Owner of "The Rock Castle".
"The Rock Castle" was featured on "Cash and Treasures", as well as a dig site for Petrified Wood close to Holy.

There are plenty of "Rockhounds" around that would buy any amount of good "Holy Blue Agate".
I know who they are, and where they live. 
I was a "Rockhound" before I became a prospector, and I'm still a Rockhound for Agates.

Anyway, Give me a call when you would like to go do some prospecting together.

Sincerely; Rick."The Rock Man".


----------



## Roy (Jul 9, 2010)

I would really recommend going rock hounding and gold prospecting with rick. I learned a lot when we went out yesterday and had a blast even though we didn't hit the gold. but we came back with some great calcite and i found me a nice fist size agate. but I tell ya the heat really sucked went out and it was 98 degree in eugene so about 100 something where we were. lol


----------



## Richard36 (Jul 9, 2010)

Roy said:


> I would really recommend going rock hounding and gold prospecting with rick. I learned a lot when we went out yesterday and had a blast even though we didn't hit the gold. but we came back with some great calcite and i found me a nice fist size agate. but I tell ya the heat really sucked went out and it was 98 degree in eugene so about 100 something where we were. lol


 
Yup, I had fun as well, and would like to go again.
My neck and arms are sunburned from yesterday, slightly red, and sightly sensitive.
The heat was outrageous up the Calapooia. One of the hottest days I've experienced there.
It's 90f indoors here as I write, with fans going.

It truly was a fun outing. Thanks.
Anyone else interested in doing some prospecting together?

Sincerely; Rick."The Rock Man".


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2010)

Well I'm attacking the Chevron Amethysts that I bought at black cat mining, so far I love the flex shaft unit I bought at Oak harbor even though people seem to not like that place to much for some reason. Now I just need to figure out how to or what to use to polish.


----------



## Richard36 (Jul 10, 2010)

Roy said:


> Well I'm attacking the Chevron Amethysts that I bought at black cat mining, so far I love the flex shaft unit I bought at Oak harbor even though people seem to not like that place to much for some reason. Now I just need to figure out how to or what to use to polish.



Here are the phone numbers of the two local Rock Shops that I told you about.

"Rock Castle" 541-451-2740
"White's Lapidary" 541-259-1529

Either of those two places will tell you what you will need, 
and most likely have several polishing compounds available for sale.

I hope that this helps.

Sincerely; Rick."The Rock Man".


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2010)

Richard36 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm attacking the Chevron Amethysts that I bought at black cat mining, so far I love the flex shaft unit I bought at Oak harbor even though people seem to not like that place to much for some reason. Now I just need to figure out how to or what to use to polish.
> ...



Thanks Rick i'll give'em a call and see what I need to do and maybe spend some money there next week on my way to portland. I've spent to much as it is already and probably be in the Red by the time money comes around LOL.


----------



## Richard36 (Jul 11, 2010)

You're welcome.

Anyway, I had fun Rockpickin' with ya.
I hope to do it again soon.

Anyone else interested in doing some prospecting together?

Sincerely; Rick."The Rock Man".


----------



## Richard36 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

It's getting close to that time of year again and the "Gold Bug" is beginning to bite pretty hard. I'm looking for people to go do some prospecting with this summer, as well as much sooner, provided the weather allows it.

Either next weekend, or two weeks from now my cousin and I intend to go do some prospecting up the North Santiam. The plan is to re-locate a hardrock vein system that he and my uncle found a few years ago, and didn't do anything with.

The deposit we intend to go look at assayed 1.17 oz per ton Au, and 3.51 oz per ton Ag.

This outing will be just enough to get me wound up and wanting to go do it again.
So, anyone here close by that would be interested in doing some prospecting together?

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## demons26 (Mar 13, 2011)

Richard36 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It's getting close to that time of year again and the "Gold Bug" is beginning to bite pretty hard. I'm looking for people to go do some prospecting with this summer, as well as much sooner, provided the weather allows it.
> 
> ...



Well you know I'm always game.


----------



## forestguy1981 (Apr 29, 2011)

I would be interested in going out prospecting with you. I would like to get out and do some nice gold prospecting sometime. Do you ever travel for your prospecting?


----------



## Richard36 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello Forestguy,

Sure, I'd be interested in meeting, and doing some prospecting together.
I seldom venture far, but the Oregon Cascades are definitely on the agenda.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------

